# Need help Stuck at SAMSUNG logo



## smacinskyjr

I cant get off the logo. What do I do?


----------



## Rolfsted

Can you turn it off?


----------



## smacinskyjr

The screen will go black, but when I try to reboot into recovery it just stays at samsung


----------



## Rolfsted

Is it totally off? Then you hold the volume down and then press the power button to get into recovery.


----------



## jamison86

Hold the power and up volume key then when you see the Samsung logo let go of the power and continue to hold the volume up button until it reboots into recovery


----------



## smacinskyjr

jamison86 said:


> Hold the power and up volume key then when you see the Samsung logo let go of the power and continue to hold the volume up button until it reboots into recovery


I have done that and it only stays at the samsung logo.


----------



## jamison86

How long do you hold the volume up key? Sometimes it takes me a minute before it boots up


----------



## smacinskyjr

well I just held it for 3 minutes.


----------



## smacinskyjr

Power and volume down still works, but power and volume up wont put me into recovery


----------



## smacinskyjr

is there anything that can be done via power and volume down?


----------



## Omnivus

What did you do prior to this happening? I also had this happen when I loaded JT's CM7 ROM without first converting my filesystem to EXT4. Also, you are only supposed to hold the power down until it turns on but keep holding down the up volume button. When this happened to me, I had to use Heimdall to revert to the stock image. You need to press down volume and power to get to the download mode then use Heimdall.

You might want to take your SD card out and back up the contents. All I know is I couldn't get past the Samsung logo without reverting to stock with Heimdall. If you are not familiar with Heimdall, read up on it because it's a great tool and already saved me once!


----------



## smacinskyjr

Omnivus said:


> What did you do prior to this happening? I also had this happen when I loaded JT's CM7 ROM without first converting my filesystem to EXT4. Also, you are only supposed to hold the power down until it turns on but keep holding down the up volume button. When this happened to me, I had to use Heimdall to revert to the stock image. You need to press down volume and power to get to the download mode then use Heimdall.
> 
> You might want to take your SD card out and back up the contents. All I know is I couldn't get past the Samsung logo without reverting to stock with Heimdall. If you are not familiar with Heimdall, read up on it because it's a great tool and already saved me once!


I flashed [CDMA] [VZWTab] CM7 BETA-KANG [UNOFFICIAL]. Could you post a link for reverting back to stock using Heimdall? I am not being lazy, I just want to make sure that I'm doing the correct procedure. thanks for all of your help. Just FYI I had successfully flashed an earlier version of this rom without any issues. I did the same procedure this time, but it was obviously not a success.


----------



## jamison86

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=967175


----------



## smacinskyjr

jamison86 said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=967175


Thank you so much. Thanks to you I am back up and running again.


----------

